# What would you expect a 3/4 year old to be doing?



## LadyRascasse (7 October 2014)

As title really, everyone seems to have a different opinion as to what they should and shouldn't be doing. So I am curious to the general consensus on here


----------



## Britestar (7 October 2014)

Personally, mine do nothing other than be in a field. I generally don't start them until 5yrs old, allowing them time to mature. Not what others do, I know, but the first ones I started are in their 20's now, sound, and never had lameness problems.


----------



## Gypley (8 October 2014)

Everyone is different as you say, but mine will be 4 in December. He was very slowly backed over summer and we are now just hacking. We haven't even had our first canter yet, but it's imminent. I'm planning to keep him hacking 2/3 times a week over winter before introducing a small bit of schooling next spring. That's not a concrete plan though and is subject to change all the time. 
I think it's very much a case of being able to read your own horse and know what's right for them.


----------



## ljohnsonsj (8 October 2014)

My 3yo was broken this summer and spent a lot of time getting used to me being on and having a walk around, and getting some brakes/steering.Every horse is different, she is a big girl and around 16.1 and all legs now! So still very weak, so some weeks she does nothing but stand in a field as she is that 'foal' looking!


----------



## Cortez (8 October 2014)

A 3 rising 4 year old that is reasonably well grown and not gangly I would expect to be W/T/C in the school, hacking about, maybe occasionally popping a little cross pole and perhaps going to a small show for a gander at the big boys and to soak up the atmosphere. I'd probably be riding 3 - 4 times a week for no more than 40 mins. Horses which are really babyish or are really big and unfurnished would probably just be lunging a little and doing a little walk trot: depends on the maturity of the horse.


----------



## noodle_ (8 October 2014)

mine was backed at 3.5, walk/trot/canter/hacking out very very lightly.... literally twice a week ridden however..... turned away as she was shouting at me as she had enough, realised this - shes now chilling in the field doing sweet FA except being brushed, poked and shes had a personality transplant - shes LOVELY. 

So leaving her until 2016, as shes off to have a baby next year, [in foal to sprout 2016] and then re-backed age rising 6 [shes a very late november foal]

so basically nothing.  I dont miss riding in the slightest and enjoy her now more without pressure...shes happier too

probably not what you wanted to hear but there you go...I wouldnt ever back anything again until 4+


----------



## Asha (8 October 2014)

Cortez said:



			A 3 rising 4 year old that is reasonably well grown and not gangly I would expect to be W/T/C in the school, hacking about, maybe occasionally popping a little cross pole and perhaps going to a small show for a gander at the big boys and to soak up the atmosphere. I'd probably be riding 3 - 4 times a week for no more than 40 mins. Horses which are really babyish or are really big and unfurnished would probably just be lunging a little and doing a little walk trot: depends on the maturity of the horse.
		
Click to expand...

Agree 100% with this.

My youngster was backed at the end of summer of his 3 year. Strong well built chap, w/t/c and popped a couple of cross poles. Turned away for the winter. Then as a 4 yo brought bck, did a few training shows, and lots of hacking. His half sister, a bit more immature, she was left until her 4th year. Lots of hacking at first, and eventually got to a few training shows by he end of her 4thyear. Both now 5, very pleased with them. They both made it to scope this year and took it in their strides. They have had another month off, and are now just coming bck into work.


----------



## pinkypug1 (8 October 2014)

My mare backed at 3.5 w/t/c jumping a small track and hacking out. She is now out with a herd for the winter she will be checked daily but not brought in unless something needs treated. In feb she will be brought in as a 4 year old & prepared for a few  training shows.


----------



## Joyous70 (8 October 2014)

My gir was backed as a 3 year old, then ridden lightly until winter kicked in and she picked up a nasty virus.  Once spring came around, although better her bloods were not 100% the vet said we could do gentle walk work only, which we did, little hacks around the yard and pottering in the school, she was 4 this June and we have continued with walk and trot, done one intro dressage test, and started popping the odd cross pole, hopefully i will just keep her ticking over with hacking during the winter.

ETA: My mare loves to work it engages her very active brain.  Leaving her until she was 4 to be backed in several peoples opinion was NOT a good idea.  She only does gentle work nothing too strenuous, but she loves it and is also a much nicer personality for having something to occupy her mind.


----------



## kc100 (8 October 2014)

I've got a yearling so very interested in this thread - as you say OP everyone has a different idea of what should and shouldnt be done! 

What I find most interesting is the argument for and against turning away once backed; I must admit personally I dont entirely see the logic in backing them and then a few months later they are turned away, but equally if they are proving to still be a bit babyish the time off will do them good to carry on developing. 

I'm going to wait and see with my little (well not so little!) man, he's an April baby so wont 'technically' be 3.5 when I come to back him if I choose to back him in the summer of his 3rd year, but again this all hangs on how he looks and if he seems ready to be backed or not. Probably will get turned away over the winter if I choose to do it this way as he will be a young 3 when he's backed so I dont want to overdo it. 

I might even ruffle some feathers and not back him until he is 4 (shock horror!) - spring of his 4th year then miss out the turning away period and carry straight on with him - could even brave some baby horse dressage classes if I fell up to taking on the Eilbergs and Hughes clans (that's the problem with them sharing all my local competition venues!).


----------



## daffy44 (8 October 2014)

I dont tend to back and then turn away, it suits the occasional horse, but i wouldnt do it as standard.  My current advanced horse wasnt backed til the start of her 5yr old year, she is 12 now and about to do her first GP.

My 6yr wasnt backed til the january of his 4yr old year and i didnt turn him away, but just kept him going gently, he did YH classes and now at 6 he has just done and won his first Medium.

For a horse at this time (oct) of its 3yr old year i would be very happy if it had done absolutely nothing!  If it was just about to be started, thats ok, but i'd be happier to leave them a bit longer.  As long as the 3yr old was civilised to handle, have feet done etc, i'd rather just leave it in the field.


----------



## Charlie007 (8 October 2014)

My 4yo will be hacking at weekends and doing very very light schooling and inhand work in the school a couple of times a week over winter. I may take him to a walk and trot test in November but I will wait and see how things go.


----------



## LadyRascasse (8 October 2014)

Thank you all very interesting replies


----------



## NZJenny (8 October 2014)

I have a very well grown three year old who is off to be started at the weekend.   When she comes home, she will gently school and hack for the next year.  It's spring here, and she will be one of two I will be riding over the summer, so it will work out well.

She has a fairly active brain as well, so I am not so sure that sitting in a paddock for anther year would be the best thing for this horse either.  She really needs to be doing something.


----------



## Under-the-radar (9 October 2014)

My youngster was 4yo this year.  We have had a little work on lunging, tack on, long lining and ride and lead out round the roads.  I can get on her with or without a saddle and she is quite happy with that - but has got big brakes on about actually moving off with me sat on her - so I will leave her now until spring and then focus on her a little more and will carry on working my older mare over the winter. 

My current mare was not really backed until 9, and previous mare was backed as she was going into 6th year.  All 3 are reactive and sharp horses, and the current one I could see that doing something maybe good for her - she does learn things quickly, but she also is not the most co-ordinated horse in the world, and I would very much like her to spend a little more time learning where her feet are without me, before we start haring round the countryside! .  I backed a youngster at 3 before who was not the most clever with her feet, and wished I had left her for another year.


----------



## kc100 (9 October 2014)

daffy44 said:



			I dont tend to back and then turn away, it suits the occasional horse, but i wouldnt do it as standard.  My current advanced horse wasnt backed til the start of her 5yr old year, she is 12 now and about to do her first GP.

My 6yr wasnt backed til the january of his 4yr old year and i didnt turn him away, but just kept him going gently, he did YH classes and now at 6 he has just done and won his first Medium.

For a horse at this time (oct) of its 3yr old year i would be very happy if it had done absolutely nothing!  If it was just about to be started, thats ok, but i'd be happier to leave them a bit longer.  As long as the 3yr old was civilised to handle, have feet done etc, i'd rather just leave it in the field.
		
Click to expand...

That's very interesting to see Daffy, I have been leaning towards the idea of starting my baby towards the start of his 4th year rather than doing anything with him at 3, and then continuing with him without turning away once we have started - good to know you are having good results and well done on your 6yr old winning his first Medium, brilliant result!


----------



## MissMistletoe (9 October 2014)

Mine is 3, was backed late Summer this year and hacking out.
Now turned away and living at grass until next Spring, as the breed is late maturing.


----------



## Casey76 (9 October 2014)

Blimey, you're making me feel all behind!

My youngster was three in Jun, and although he's had tack on that's about it. He's just gone bum high (again) and although I'm going to start long reining him over the winter, I hadn't planned on sitting on him until he was four (by which time I'll need either a trampoline or a ladder to get on him)


----------



## paddi22 (9 October 2014)

interesting discussion, nice to hear everyones opinions. 

what's anyone's thoughts on the way we do it here in ireland in places, which is to back and send off hunting young?


----------



## Oscar (9 October 2014)

I backed my WB at 4 as he is huge, he was 17.1 and very gangly. Then he had the winter off Dec-Apr. Then he has had a few stop starts this year due to growth spurts, he's now 5 & 17.3 so I'm just taking things slowly.  I think you have to liken them to kids, they need time off to relax & unwind, physically & mentally. 

I read an article by Jason Webb who has backed 100's, says his preferred method now is to back them and get them going, then give them 4-5 weeks complete rest in the field, then come back to finish being backed.  He says this is the method that gives the best results.   

Mine will get a few weeks off in winter as its a hard slog, and I get busy over Xmas & New Year so the break will suit us both.


----------



## dollyanna (9 October 2014)

One of my 3yr olds has started longreining and is loving it, she only goes out 1-2 a week but thrives on it and has near perfect transitions from voice (driving pony-to-be). She is still working off a headcollar but works beautifully with a very light contact. She will continue with this as and when light and weather permits over the winter and will look at backing or putting to (or both!) next year, but just light stuff.
My other 3 yr old still has very poor coordination and balance on his own, was too worried by longreining when we tried and has the attention span of a baby gnat, so I have switched tactics with him completely and he has gone to playschool, doing very short bursts of clicker training hidden amongst games to work on ground manners and voice control, dabbling in horse agility type stuff (weaving in cones, wobble board mattress, walking on platforms) and spook-busting stuff like tarps and bunting, and is much much happier for it. I have consciously decided to maybe try longreining again next year but he won't be ridden until at least 5yrs, and probably ridden for a couple of years before looking at putting him in harness.


----------



## daffy44 (9 October 2014)

kc100 said:



			That's very interesting to see Daffy, I have been leaning towards the idea of starting my baby towards the start of his 4th year rather than doing anything with him at 3, and then continuing with him without turning away once we have started - good to know you are having good results and well done on your 6yr old winning his first Medium, brilliant result!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you KC100, I am delighted with him!  I left backing him til the start of his 4yrold year as he is very big, and was very happy in the field, and i had a feeling that his brain would be very good, so i trusted my instinct.  Fortunately, his brain is very good, and he has been very easy, he is still turned out all day everyday(as all my horses are) but i never rode him more than three times a week for 20-30min max all through his four yr old year, and whenever he did a show he had at least a week off.


----------



## Skipadeedooda (9 October 2014)

My 3yr old WB is very mature physically but I was concerned that mentally she wouldnt cope with being pushed but she was ready to start work. She was lunged, long-reined, tack on, rider onboard took it all in her stride but it was clear that mentally she had done enough. I'm glad we listened and turned her away as I think she's the type that could sour if pushed beyond what she was ready for. 

I'll start her again early 2015 and hope to get her W/T/C and hacking out next year with another wee break and bring her out strong as a 5yr old...that is my plan based on how she was this year.


----------



## paddy (10 October 2014)

Would depend on the horse but generally OH wouldn't think about backing them until they were 4.  We're not in any rush to get them doing anything, and on the basis we'd like them still to be going strong in their 20s (I'm having great fun on my 18yo at the moment), losing a year or two at the outset isn't really a problem.  Our last two youngsters (one's only 17 months) have been huge beasts.  Flic wasn't backed until she was 5 and we've taken it very slowly.  It's only recently that her body has started to look as though it fits her legs.

Show me a method that always works with horses and I'll find you the horse that will disprove the theory.  They're all different and I'd much rather work with someone who is led by their horse than by their marketing brochure.


----------



## Crosshill Pacers (10 October 2014)

I think people who do different disciplines have different ideas about what horses of certain ages should be doing. Each to their own and all that.

My mare was racing in the sulky and was also backed at 3; we've raced a 3 and 4 year old this summer and will hopefully be racing another 3yo filly next year (provided I can convince her owner to let us train her). My mare hunted at 4 and began jumping at 5, however her age wasn't the reason for that as it was more that she had finished racing and I was looking to start her on something else.


----------



## tallyho! (18 October 2014)

I think the general consensus is 3 or 4 depending on factors such as physical maturity or mental readiness. What used to be the norm was a simple formula really but once people started picking bits out of research and taking things out of context, it all started to get complicated.

I was always under the impression that the following used to be an ideal plan:

The 3 yo should be backed in the spring over a couple of months so that they can confidently go forward off the leg and know how to do the basics, and perhaps hack out confidently through the village. Then, turned away at the beginning of winter to mature in the field with a herd. (roughly what Elwyn Hartly-Edwards prescribes and a few other authors of that time)

The 4 yo should be prepared for some work the following spring and be hacked lightly, perhaps a few shows and very basic schooling and perhaps a little polework. Then turned away for the winter with the herd. (even Sylvia Loch prescribes this)

The 5 yo will be ready to start some pre-liminary and novice schooling and some jumping be introduced. 

The 6 yo will be ready for more advanced work and should be mature enough to do longer than 30mins in the school or more than an hour out hacking.

Nowadays.... people seem happy to leave it until 4, 5, 6 before even starting them out. Personally, having looked at all the research on skeletal development and soft tissue development and conditioning, I think 3 or 4 is ideal and at a very low level and build up work over several years, not months. Slow and steady is the key to a sound horse as if you want a working horse, the soft tissue need conditioning but not at the expense of the joints and skeletal development.


----------



## Redders (18 October 2014)

My 5 yo was backed at 3 1/2 and broken at 4, did a few unaff jumping etc. I got her just before 5 and IMO and my v good instructors opinion, it was all a bit rushed, as in her outline was more in front and not correct from behind and whilst she could do stuff, it wasn't very natural, it was rider was carrying her through everything (as a young un I understand that there is an element of this) but actually she didn't really have a clue where to put her feet if you worked her on a gentle contact and asked quietly. So we have taken her training back to basics and letting her work out the answers for herself, it's working wonders! I think the people who started her wanted glory right away, not saying that is wrong, just didn't work well for mine! But every horse is different!


----------



## Jnhuk (18 October 2014)

My youngster is 3 and half just now and he came home two weeks ago after being away to be backed this autumn. The plan is to lightly hack him out over the winter as the weather allows. Otherwise he will be turned out 24/7 with my other horses.

He really seems to enjoy his hacks out and very happy to go in company or out solo.


----------



## tallyho! (18 October 2014)

Jnhuk said:



			My youngster is 3 and half just now and he came home two weeks ago after being away to be backed this autumn. The plan is to lightly hack him out over the winter as the weather allows. Otherwise he will be turned out 24/7 with my other horses.

He really seems to enjoy his hacks out and very happy to go in company or out solo.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good.


----------



## racingdemon (18 October 2014)

The 4yo I bought in June was backed & ridden away at Christmas at the end of his 3yo year, he's established w/t/c can jump a little course but tbh the 4 months I've had him we've done very little, 

My 5yo by contrast was broken at 2, then spent a year in training & came home as a late 3yo, he had one (very quiet) days hunting that season then was turned away for most of his 4yo year, coming back into work last autumn, he's had the summer off due to a totally freak accident but is back in action & has started cubbing this season, he'll hopefully have his first proper season this time, he's miles behind the 4yo in terms of balance/strength/working correctly, but will take a fair while to undo the dreadful habits he picked up in racing, but he's honest, straightforward & has taken to hunting like a duck to water, so a quiet season this winter will help him improve his balance & way of going far more than boring him stiff trying to 'reschool' him the usual way (he was very very sour & stale when he came home from racing.... They even described him as an angry horse.....yet now he's such a sweetie he'd move into the house if you let him!!) 

So after all that waffle.... The most important thing is to be guided by the horse, if he takes to things easily & is quick to learn, just keep him ticking over with a few weeks off here & there, is he's backward & slow on the uptake, a longer break can work well, likewise if he's big, gangly & unbalanced, look at his body as it grows & be guided by that as well


----------



## Rollin (18 October 2014)

Surely it depends on the horse?  Our foals born in France are more mature than same age born in the north of UK, mostly.

We like to back in the autumn of 3rd year and turn away.  Just gentle work.  BUT a home bred CB filly was ready to back during the summer of her third year, her full sister is so big and strong we may do a bit of work with her at the beginning of her third year.  A 3 year old, British bred was 6 months less mature than our home bred.

Our Shagya stallion was not ready to jump at 4 years of age, his full sister is,

It just depends on the horse.


----------



## Stroppy Mare (18 October 2014)

Mine was backed this spring at rising 3, continued her training after thru summer and has been working well in walk and trot in the school with the odd canter, which has been surprisingly well balanced and nice. I haven't attempted to jump yet in the school, however she has done raised poles, and seen fillers at the side of coloured poles as a course, and popped over a water tray (75cm wide) and a few logs out hacking up to about 18" or so. She has also completed an intro test (as ok'd by the organisers) at a low level RC, of which she won. We had comments about her head carriage being too high - she was spooky(!) but did go very well for her first time out. 

Due to time restrictions now, she's being ridden once every 2-3 weeks, although that's been more due to my health and fatigue (long commute to work plus every bug under the sun being thrown at me!) but I plan to try ride her every weekend where possible and continue to get her hacking out in company and introduce solo hacking too once were hacking in company again. She's safe in w/t/c with another horse out hacking, either in front or behind, and will walk and trot alongside another horse. 

As she's half cob, and her full brother didn't finish growing until he was 7, I'm wary about pushing for too much too soon as she isn't even 4 until may. She will begin dressage at bigger venues from January, providing I can put in the time to get her ready and fit (we don't have electric so the dark nights are very limiting as I don't get home til 6.30, and leave home at 6am for work).


----------



## tallyho! (19 October 2014)

Rollin said:



			Surely it depends on the horse?  Our foals born in France are more mature than same age born in the north of UK, mostly.

We like to back in the autumn of 3rd year and turn away.  Just gentle work.  BUT a home bred CB filly was ready to back during the summer of her third year, her full sister is so big and strong we may do a bit of work with her at the beginning of her third year.  A 3 year old, British bred was 6 months less mature than our home bred.

Our Shagya stallion was not ready to jump at 4 years of age, his full sister is,

It just depends on the horse.
		
Click to expand...

Definitely agree with you. I think it's right to look at the horse in front of you and you just know if they are ready or not (racehorses excluded of course and people wonder why there are so many rejects).

I deliberated with my 3yo and decided at the last minute this autumn that she should be backed. It has suited her and she has turned out to be a very sensible sort - nothing like the little monster she was in the field. If she wasn't so bored (she has a herd upbringing on huge acreage) and causing so much trouble, I wouldn't have taken any notice and backed her as planned next year.

I will turn away as she is still young, she still needs time to mature. Probably not if she was backed at 4 or 5.

Paddi22... I don't know about the Irish way of backing and then hunting. I sit on the fence. Seen an equal amount of damaged horses and sensible ones.


----------



## twiggy2 (19 October 2014)

depends on the horse both mentally and physically.

my mare was started at 3.5yrs, w/t/c in the grass school and w/t out hacking alone and with others, she saw traffic from tracks that ran alongside really busy roads (A12 included) but did not go on the roads-she was under saddle for 3 weeks. the idea was to turn her away for the winter but I feel over whilst walking the dogs and fractured two coccyx so was not comfortable enough to ride a youngster until she was almost 6-the lengthy break did her good and meant I could get on with getting her fit and crack on with the work


----------



## twiggy2 (19 October 2014)

paddi22 said:



			interesting discussion, nice to hear everyones opinions. 

what's anyone's thoughts on the way we do it here in ireland in places, which is to back and send off hunting young?
		
Click to expand...

most of what I see from Ireland breaks or is broken, I am not talking just the cheaper end of the market either and I am a stickler for horses being fit before their work load increases.
I think the get them out doing attitude is good for some horses mentally but for me more of the ground work needs to be done so they are fit, also I don't understand why they cannot be left a bit longer before the whole process starts as I is very hard on a young body to go hunting


----------



## Prince33Sp4rkle (20 October 2014)

Goof will be 3 in 2015.

As long as he grows/matures a bit between now and then he will be lightly backed March/April time. But that will be mainly walk in-hand work to get him accepting the contact and *leg* and stretching. I will do minimal lunging as hate it, just enough to get him to w/t/c off a voice aid.

He'll do lots of de spooking work and general pottering in hand and with tack on, loads of leaning over etc so he's getting exposure without wear and tear. Loading practice ,trips out, will take him teaching with me to teach him to stand on the lorry quietly etc.

Then ill get on and get him w/t/c under saddle and then he'll go back out again until probably Sept when he will come in to *proper* work to prepare for 4yo classes in 2016.

If at any point he is still too gangly then we will just wait until he's filled out, nothing is set in stone but i dont want to leave him until he's a strapping 4yo stallion full of the joys before i get on!!!!!!


----------



## EmmaB (20 October 2014)

My pony was backed at 3 by previous owner, walked and trotted around the field, I got him at 3.5 and did a few hacks then chucked him in the field. Just before he was 4 (in May) I started hacking him a few times a month, and started a bit of schooling. 

Now he's almost 4.5 and a young girl rides him twice a week hacking and has started some jumping with him, and I lunge probably once a week inbetween. He enjoys his work and never had any problems, we don't have a school so whenever the ground dries up he will start some proper schooling work


----------



## Kallibear (20 October 2014)

I think it very much depends on their attitude and temperament, probably more than their physical development. 

Most 3yrs old are physically strong enough to be lightly backed (get used to tack, sat on, walked about and a little trotting maybe, plus going out inhand/ponied to see the world).

However plenty of horses are not mentally ready, and some need to be doing more than that already. 

My now 4.5yr old was backed last summer at 3yrs old. Sat on and gently hacked basically. He NEEDED to be doing stuff. He was starting to injure himself in the field whilst hoonying about like a lunatic and becoming destructive (ripping rugs, destroying anything he could get his teeth onto. Even turned out 24/7 with firiends). He settled down, enjoyed his work and was chilled and relaxed in the field. He then stopped work because he was booted (not his fault this time) and within a couple of weeks he was bored bored bored and starting messing about and destroying things again. The work he was (and still is) doing isn't much but an hours hack or half hour in the school (mostly at walk) is enough to break up his day and put his excess energy to good use.


----------



## Shutterbug (20 October 2014)

Prince33Sp4rkle said:



			Goof will be 3 in 2015.

As long as he grows/matures a bit between now and then he will be lightly backed March/April time. But that will be mainly walk in-hand work to get him accepting the contact and *leg* and stretching. I will do minimal lunging as hate it, just enough to get him to w/t/c off a voice aid.

He'll do lots of de spooking work and general pottering in hand and with tack on, loads of leaning over etc so he's getting exposure without wear and tear. Loading practice ,trips out, will take him teaching with me to teach him to stand on the lorry quietly etc.

Then ill get on and get him w/t/c under saddle and then he'll go back out again until probably Sept when he will come in to *proper* work to prepare for 4yo classes in 2016.

If at any point he is still too gangly then we will just wait until he's filled out, nothing is set in stone but i dont want to leave him until he's a strapping 4yo stallion full of the joys before i get on!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Pretty much the track I am on with my 3 year old Logan, who turned 3 in May this year.  Hes coping well with it all although he is a gelding.  I am hoping to have him sat on before winter sets in - just enough to have him walk round with someone on his back then I will turn him away for rest of the winter and start some proper work with him in Spring 2015 and take it from there.


----------



## Jenna1406 (20 October 2014)

I am liking all these suggestions.  I have a 2.5 year old and it is always good to see what others do and think.


----------

